

HuRandom: A project about 'random' numbers - pop_n_fresh
http://hurandom.elijahcaine.me/

======
pop_n_fresh
HuRandom crowd sources the collection of human generated random numbers to
study trends in how people perceive 'random' data. Contribute for science!

